# Palm Springs area timeshares



## DaveNV (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm considering planning a timeshare week in the Palm Springs area.  Would likely go in the Springtime.  I've never been there, and am wondering about the resorts in that area.  I don't golf, play tennis, or use other "resort" activities.  I do like quality accommodations, but don't need anything too fancy.  I'm most interested in visiting the community, and getting to know the area.  I'm several years away from retirement, and looking at possible options.  I've heard the area might be a good place to retire.

Do you have an experienced opinion about the area you'd care to share?  Can you recommend a t/s there to stay in, (or one to avoid at all cost.)  Would a hotel or guest house be a better choice?  Anything I should know?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 6, 2013)

I live in CA. I like the Palm Desert and La Quinta areas. The downtown Palm Springs area is pretty fun as well.

Indio and Cathedral City aren't as good.

Spring is a great time to go. It will be toasty warm and there still might be snow on the mountain tops.

Take a ride through Joshua Tree National Park. There is nothing quite like it.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 6, 2013)

I grew up in southern California and spent some time in Palm Springs, both in friends' homes, hotels and timeshares.  I think a timeshare would be the best way to go.  I've stayed in timeshares both in Palm Springs and Palm Desert.  Either location would be good, in my opinion.  

However, retiring there, no way.  Much too hot in the summer.


----------



## deemarket (Apr 6, 2013)

*Vacation/retirement location search*



Luanne said:


> I grew up in southern California and spent some time in Palm Springs, both in friends' homes, hotels and timeshares.  I think a timeshare would be the best way to go.  I've stayed in timeshares both in Palm Springs and Palm Desert.  Either location would be good, in my opinion.
> 
> However, retiring there, no way.  Much too hot in the summer.



Have you been to Sedona, AZ?  Many timeshares there.  You might want to consider searching in Arizona for a retirement home.  We were in Prescott, AZ last week for a few nights. We would really like a home there instead of in Phoenix.   It is a short ride from Sedona and a nice retirement/summer home city.  Another thing to consider is the tax consequences of your move.  Many Californians are moving to Arizona for just that reason. 
August 6, 2012 temperatures were 90/66 but you also get nice temps in the winter with only a touch of snow, maybe. On wunderground.com you can check past temperatures for many cities.
Hope you find your perfect retirement location.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 6, 2013)

We just retired to Santa Fe, NM.  We love it.  Not too hot in the summer.  

I think Sedona is absolutely beautiful, but I couldn't have retired there either.  Too small, too far from "stuff" and too "new agey" for us.

Just went back and saw you weren't recommending Sedona as a retirement place, just as a spot with many timeshares.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2013)

Jeez, Dave, great minds DO think alike. DW was just asking me to see about booking something in the Palm Springs area so we could reconnoiter the area with the thought of doing the snowbird thing down that way. Hard to imagine being one of those old codgers in a leisure suit and a white bucket hat puttering around an RV park. We like to just enjoy the ambiance of the place, outdoor markets, mid-century subdivisions. I suppose we might run out of non-productive activities, but that's why we'd use a TS week to check it out.

I'll be watching the thread and checking the reviews.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Jeez, Dave, great minds DO think alike. DW was just asking me to see about booking something in the Palm Springs area so we could reconnoiter the area with the thought of doing the snowbird thing down that way. Hard to imagine being one of those old codgers in a leisure suit and a white bucket hat puttering around an RV park. We like to just enjoy the ambiance of the place, outdoor markets, mid-century subdivisions. I suppose we might run out of non-productive activities, but that's why we'd use a TS week to check it out.
> 
> I'll be watching the thread and checking the reviews.
> 
> Jim



We do think alike, Jim.  And I probably still have that lime green polyester leisure suit hanging in the back of my closet...  

Palm Springs area is only an idea - nothing definite yet.  I live north of Seattle on the way to the Canadian border, and I am T-I-R-E-D of the gray days and all the rain here.  I like Late Spring and Summer here, but Fall-Winter-Early Spring is the pits, as far as I'm concerned.  So a snowbird thing in SoCal might be just the ticket.  Two of my brothers are in San Diego County, so being close but not too close, is a fine idea.  While I can still make longer-term decisions, checking out what the commotion is all about seems like a good idea.  I know a couple here who recently retired, and they own a condo in PS they visit about 50% of the time - the rest of the time they're here, enjoying their lovely home.

Luanne, I'll be in Santa Fe in October.  So your area is also on my list. 

Beach Star, I do enjoy Sedona, and have been to Prescott. They're both great areas.  But to be very frank, the politics in Arizona don't work for me.  So I don't know if that would be an answer over the long term.  (Don't want to wander down this road too far, because of the TUG posting rules.) But I appreciate the suggestion.

My reason for starting this thread was to get an idea about Palm Springs, for someone who has never been there.  Even if it turns out to not be a place I'd ever move to, I'd still like to have a good time vacationing there.  I've never been to Joshua Tree, and I think it'd be great to see that, too.

Thanks, everyone!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 6, 2013)

Dave, that's kind of what we did.  Kept vacationing and trying places out until one felt right.


----------



## snippet (Apr 7, 2013)

for a map of the area, check out the TUG timeshare map


----------



## BevL (Apr 7, 2013)

Definitely the Marriotts and the Westins are top of the list.  It's the reason I keep my Interval timeshare, so I can exchange into those properties.

Are you thinking of using RCI?  I looked at, I think it's Casitas Del Monte which is in Palm Springs proper.  They were nice large units, they might be a bit dated but it was a development I actually thought about buying into at one time.  It's been a whlie since I've been down there though.

Desert Breezes was another contender in RCI that we might consider.  Not sure if the Intrawest property exchanges through RCI.

Sorry, I can't give any firsthand experience at any of them.  If you can find a way to get into any of the Marriott resorts, they would be my first pick.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 7, 2013)

We went to Palm Springs last year for the first time and loved it!  Stayed at Marriott Shadow Ridge, which had the most beautiful grounds/landscaping of any place we have stayed.  (Our unit was great too, with a huge balcony overlooking a golf course).  We really liked the town of Palm Springs and loved Joshua National Park..less than an hour away.  I could definitely live there (if I could ever get DH to leave NC  that is!)
Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2013)

snippet said:


> for a map of the area, check out the TUG timeshare map



Thanks, Carol!  I've had that helpful page linked for a long time now.  I frequently reference it before anything else, if only to get an idea of what's in the area I'm looking to visit.  Your hard work is greatly appreciated!

Dave


----------



## mtwingcpa (Apr 7, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Palm Springs area is only an idea - nothing definite yet.  I live north of Seattle on the way to the Canadian border, and I am T-I-R-E-D of the gray days and all the rain here.  I like Late Spring and Summer here, but Fall-Winter-Early Spring is the pits, as far as I'm concerned.  So a snowbird thing in SoCal might be just the ticket.



Ditto on the weather conditions in the Seattle area (I live southwest thereof). So I went through the same thinking as you. I "auditioned" Palm Springs as a possible snowbird destination with a two week stay a couple of years ago. I found a great condo available on VRBO. But, although I thoroughly enjoyed my stay, I decided Palm Springs wasn't for me on a longer term basis (too hot, too much of the time).

The other place I had been considering as a snowbird destination was the Pismo Beach area on the central California coast. And that location has definitely worked for me! At any given time it's about 10 degrees warmer than Seattle, but with only about 30% of the rain. And seldom more than one gray day in a row. 

I've recently purchased a small mobile home in that area and have been very happy with the results. Maybe the only drawback is that driving seems to be the only reliable way of getting back and forth. Commuter flights out of the nearby San Luis Obispo airport are notoriously unpredictable, and LAX or SJC are each a three hour drive.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2013)

mtwingcpa said:


> Ditto on the weather conditions in the Seattle area (I live southwest thereof). So I went through the same thinking as you. I "auditioned" Palm Springs as a possible snowbird destination with a two week stay a couple of years ago. I found a great condo available on VRBO. But, although I thoroughly enjoyed my stay, I decided Palm Springs wasn't for me on a longer term basis (too hot, too much of the time).
> 
> The other place I had been considering as a snowbird destination was the Pismo Beach area on the central California coast. And that location has definitely worked for me! At any given time it's about 10 degrees warmer than Seattle, but with only about 30% of the rain. And seldom more than one gray day in a row.
> 
> I've recently purchased a small mobile home in that area and have been very happy with the results. Maybe the only drawback is that driving seems to be the only reliable way of getting back and forth. Commuter flights out of the nearby San Luis Obispo airport are notoriously unpredictable, and LAX or SJC are each a three hour drive.




Well now that's a very intriguing idea! I really like that area of the coast.  We did a road trip last Summer that included a stretch from Monterey down to Hearst Castle.  Pismo Beach isn't that much further south. Thanks for the idea!

Dave


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Palm Springs/Palm Desert ABSOLUTELY YES!*

I go to Palm Desert every year, but I usually go in the summer. I have gone during the winter too, but for some reason I like it there in the heat as well. 

Marriott has three properties there that cannot be beat, in my humble opinion. Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I and Villas II along with Shadow Ridge are three of my favorites. All three have very nice size units which are well equipped and have great decor. Desert Springs Villas I gives you access to the spa at the adjacent JW Marriott.  

There are plenty of restaurants and movie theatres in Palm Desert. I don't golf or play tennis, but I do enjoy being outdoors and during the winter you can enjoy it.  Palm Springs is a about 10-15 minutes away and has a real city center, but it's small. So it's nice to visit, but I don't have to go there all the time. They have a farmer's market one day during the week in the city center. There is also a casino in Palm Springs and others not far from there. 

If you want to shake the Seattle blues, Palm Springs or more specifically a Marriott timeshare in Palm Desert will be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## eal (Apr 7, 2013)

We go to Palm Springs every February because we have family there, but a couple of Februarys ago we spent a week at San Luis Bay Inn in Avila Beach and fell in love with the resort and the area. I gotta figure out how to get back sometime.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the great ideas, everyone.  I usually trade through RCI, but one of my resorts is dual-affliated, so I can join II.  Might be worth it to get to those Marriotts!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 7, 2013)

mtwingcpa said:


> The other place I had been considering as a snowbird destination was the Pismo Beach area on the central California coast. And that location has definitely worked for me! At any given time it's about 10 degrees warmer than Seattle, but with only about 30% of the rain. And seldom more than one gray day in a row.


This was another area we considered, briefly, as a retirement area.  It ended up as being someplace with not enough to do. Yes, it's a gorgeous area.  But.....that can go only so far.  But, to each his/her own.


----------



## billwright1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have attached a listing of some of the things to do in Palm Springs area. if you can not get it you can email me at billwright1@prodigy.net and I will reply with it.


----------



## post-it (Apr 8, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We just retired to Santa Fe, NM.  We love it.  Not too hot in the summer.
> 
> I think Sedona is absolutely beautiful, but I couldn't have retired there either.  Too small, too far from "stuff" and too "new agey" for us.
> 
> Just went back and saw you weren't recommending Sedona as a retirement place, just as a spot with many timeshares.



Luanne how long ago did you retired to Santa Fe?  Taking our first trip here next month?  Looking forward it to.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 8, 2013)

post-it said:


> Luanne how long ago did you retired to Santa Fe?  Taking our first trip here next month?  Looking forward it to.



We moved here in November, 2012 (our furniture was delivered on Thanksgiving Day).  We had been visiting for at least 6 years annually (my sister in law and brother in law live here.....not the reason we moved here by the way).  We first came about 8 to 9 years ago over a spring break with our daughters and felt it was a place we could retire to.  What we love is that it's a small city, with lots of things to do, but it doesn't seem large.  Towns are spread out there, there really aren't the suburbs like we were used to in California where one town blends into the next.

May is gorgeous here.  You are coming at a great time.  Where will you be staying?  We've stayed in 3 different timeshares here and they've all been great.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2013)

billwright1 said:


> I have attached a listing of some of the things to do in Palm Springs area. if you can not get it you can email me at billwright1@prodigy.net and I will reply with it.




Holey cow, Bill.  Great list!!  Thanks very much!  

Dave


----------



## mrsstats (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you Bill.  that was great information.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 16, 2013)

Being WM owners we really like WM Indio. Very nicely landscaped grounds, good pool and lazy river. Probably it's biggest drawback is that its in Indio rather than Palm Springs or palm desert but it does trade in Rci. WM Palm Springs is within walking distance of downtown Palm Springs but its a much smaller location without the resort feel, but clean and well furnished.

Ian


----------



## barndweller (Apr 17, 2013)

We escape the winter snow and spend 4-5 weeks in Palm Desert & Cave Creek,AZ. every year. I wouldn't consider living year around in either place, however, partly for the extremely hot summers & partly for the political climate. Both areas have a high "snowbird" population.

We've stayed at all of the Marriotts, Oasis Villas & Desert Breezes. We prefer the last two because we don't really use any of the fancy extras found at the larger resorts and really enjoy the quiet of these smaller timeshares. You don't have to walk far to a barbecue and there are never any pool lounge hogs to get irritated by. There isn't any pool bar but at the same time you are free to bring your own beverages & snacks to enjoy. The kitchens are large & well equipped.  Parking is right outside your door. These things may not seem like much to some folks but for us they are the bells & whistles we look for.

There is much to see & do in the area for adults but not a lot for children or teens.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 18, 2013)

The Club Intrawest location in Palm desert is very nice. It is across from the JW Marriott and two of the Marriott TSs and next to the brand new Westin TS.

It isn't a "mega" resort like some of the others but very nice.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 18, 2013)

We really like Desert Breezes.Ask for a unit with its own private jacuzzi. We also looked at Del Webb in Shadow Hills as a possible retirement place. We liked it very much. Great pools, indoors and out, dance and yoga, lots of activities. A younger group , many 50's and 60's.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 4, 2013)

I know Indio isn't the most upscale of places but how is the Wyndham indio? Looks like a really nice resort on the outside of town and very close to the palm springs area. We have benn thinking of booking a November week there


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 6, 2013)

Wyndham Indio is the worldmark Indio. Some of the units got converted because of a lawsuit settlement at the end of last year. 

It's a really nice resort, there is a lazy river, one of those fountains that shoots out of the ground for the kids to play in. It's one if our favorite worldmark's. The area of Indio is also nice it's on the northern side of the freeway, all new development and right next to a golf course, that I believe guests of the resort get a discount at.

Ian


----------

